# fdisk /dev/hda

fdisk -> Unable to seek on /dev/hdX

## KaszeL

Witam serdecznie.

Mam taki dziwny problem. Otoz fdisk w dziwny sposob odmawia mi posluszenstwa:

```

fdisk /dev/hda

Unable to seek on /dev/hda

```

Problem pojawia sie dla dowolnego dysku twardego. Co ciekawe tylko i wylacznie dla sys-apps/util-linux-2.12r cofniecie do starszej wersji sys-apps/util-linux-2.12q zalatwia sprawe. Zeby jeszcze bardziej zagmatwac sprawe, mam trzy maszyny o _identycznej_ konfiguracji sprzetowej jak i programowej, a problem wystepuje tylko na 2 z nich. Czy ktos ma jakies sugestie w tej sprawie?

----------

## thunder

```
 cfdisk /dev/hda
```

To powinno pomoc.

----------

## KaszeL

No niestety nie pomoglo

```

FATAL ERROR: Cannot seek on disk drive

```

Problem mozna oczywiscie polowicznie rozwiazac maskujac lokalnie najnowsze util-linux, ale nie oto przeciez chodzi.

----------

## thunder

Masz udev/devfsd jezeli tak to czy zobacz dmesg czy wykryl dysk jezeli tak to czy masz /dev/hdX

----------

## n3rd

Stosujesz hardened-gcc?   :Cool: 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-394921-highlight-.html

Pozdrawiam

daniel cegielka

----------

## KaszeL

Tak, uzywam hardened, na wszystkich maszynach. Pytanie dlaczego na tej jednej dziala, a na pozostalych 2 nie dziala? Tak jak pisalem, konfiguracja sprzetowa i programowa jest identyczna.

----------

## n3rd

 *KaszeL wrote:*   

> Tak, uzywam hardened, na wszystkich maszynach. Pytanie dlaczego na tej jednej dziala, a na pozostalych 2 nie dziala? Tak jak pisalem, konfiguracja sprzetowa i programowa jest identyczna.

 

Niestaty nie jestem jasnowidzem  :Wink:  Z tego co mi wiadomo, util-linux-2.12r nie działa z toolchainem hardened. Trudno powiedzieć dlaczego na jednym systemie Ci działa a na innym nie (czy odnosi się to do tej samej wersji util-linux?). Jak instalowałeś te systemy? Czy od razu miałeś ustawiony profil hardened? Czy może raczej robiłeś konwersję z profilu ogólnego? A może profil hardened masz wymuszony tylko przez flagę "hardened" w make.conf? Jak sam widzisz nie jest tak łatwo odpowiedzieć dlaczego tylko na jednym systemie util-linux Ci działa.

Pozdrawiam

daniel

PS. To były pytania retoryczne...  :Wink:  Nie mam zielonego pojęcia czemu ta paczka w wersji util-linux-2.12r nie działa... ale jak tak bardzo Ci zależy na najnowszej wersji to popytaj na irc'u profilu haredened.

----------

## KaszeL

Witam serdecznie.

System instalowalem odrazu z profilu hardened, zaczynalem od stage3-hardened. Tylko pierwszy byl tak na prawde instalowany, reszta to jego klony. Oczywiscie wszystko odnosi sie do tej samej wersji util-linux (sys-apps/util-linux-2.12r). Wszystkie systemy aktualizowane na bierzaco, tego samego dnia, w zasadzie w tym samym czasie. Stad moje zdziwienie. Konfiguracje identyczne co do steppingu procesorow, a jednak na jedym dziala, a na innym nie - ciekawe, nie?  :Smile: 

----------

## krzyh

Witam, sam mialem taki problem na serwerze i jedyni downgrade util-linux, ze rada anglojezycznego forum pomogl.

----------

